# $500 bonus



## SunnyShine (Jan 26, 2021)

We've been through a lot. Covid diagnoses and scares, endless OT, and price gouging on essential products. Target employees will be receiving a $500 bonus. Thoughts?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jan 26, 2021)

Target giving all hourly TMs another bonus for $500
					

https://corporate.target.com/article/2021/01/team-gratitude  Target since COVID-19 started has given hourly TMs $900 in bonuses as it gives another $500 in the new year.  Honestly I think they have been one of the best retailers to work for during this whole pandemic. They are really giving back...




					www.thebreakroom.org


----------



## happygoth (Jan 26, 2021)

Price gouging? Maybe on Ebay but I don't think Target did any price-gouging. 

I will take all the money they want to give me.


----------



## Captain Orca (Jan 26, 2021)

I'll take the 5 bills, no...wait...I abandoned that ship.  You guys deserve it.


----------



## Zindie (Jan 26, 2021)

It would be nice if they gave some to the Seasonal people that worked the holidays... Just saying


----------



## happygoth (Jan 26, 2021)

Seasonals applied for the job and took it knowing that it was likely temporary. If they didn't make the cut to permanent, then they and Target have fulfilled their duties.


----------



## anadian (Jan 26, 2021)

To be honest, I'd rather receive a boost in payroll than a $500 bonus that will end up getting taxed almost 50%.


----------



## Anelmi (Jan 26, 2021)

I'll take it no matter how it comes. Unexpected and very welcomed.


----------



## DBZ (Jan 26, 2021)

Zindie said:


> It would be nice if they gave some to the Seasonal people that worked the holidays... Just saying



The ones that stayed will get it. Seasonals got the last one even though some had only been with us for a day or two.


----------



## JuicedSoftball1 (Jan 26, 2021)

I wont say price gouging but the disposable surgical mask went up like 1000000% percent once Covid became a think. I remember buying like 50 for a few dollars at home depot couple years ago. Now its like what $15 ish for 50?


----------



## Bufferine (Jan 26, 2021)

happygoth said:


> Price gouging? Maybe on Ebay but I don't think Target did any price-gouging.
> 
> I will take all the money they want to give me.


Our masks went from $3.99 to $34.99. Same exact pack!


----------



## happygoth (Jan 26, 2021)

Bufferine said:


> Our masks went from $3.99 to $34.99. Same exact pack!


Wow, you mean the anti-viral ones? We haven't had them in forever, even before the pandemic.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Jan 26, 2021)

anadian said:


> To be honest, I'd rather receive a boost in payroll than a $500 bonus that will end up getting taxed almost 50%.



Again, this is not true. Bonuses are WITHHELD at a higher rate, but not taxed a higher rate. Because payroll departments can't know where that bonus will put you on the tax scale, they withhold at the highest rate. You will get the difference back in your tax return.


----------



## Rastaman (Jan 26, 2021)

I'm very grateful for the bonus.  Walmart gave their employees one in December,  I figured we'd see it eventually.  It's nice to get at the end of January, which is the toughest month of the year.  We're all exhausted from the holiday season, and have no payroll to get anything done..


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jan 26, 2021)

SunnyShine said:


> Target employees will be receiving a $500 bonus. Thoughts?


Personally, I'm against it.
That was sarcasm, ofc.


----------



## commiecorvus (Jan 27, 2021)

SunnyShine said:


> We've been through a lot. Covid diagnoses and scares, endless OT, and price gouging on essential products. Target employees will be receiving a $500 bonus. Thoughts?



At least it won't be taken out of your tax rebate (if you are going to get one and you make over a certain amount) like the government stimulus money.


----------

